# child custody with alcohol dependant parent



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone successful in getting supervised access with an alcoholic spouse? There are suspicions of recreational coke use as well. How long does coke stay in system for drug testing? My 'friend' was thinking of asking for random testing, rehab, and 6 months clean testing. Awesome dad when sober, but bad day, celebration etc., can put dad on 4 day bender. 
For the second time - not me, truly a friend. I think I'll go give my control freak grouchy husband a big hug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm lost, but then again I'm not feeling all that great today either. Your title says alcoholic parent, but then your first sentence says alcoholic spouse. 

Are you talking about your parent? Your husband? Your friend? Clairfy please.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Cocaine doesn't stay in the system very long. When I worked as a drug and alcohol counselor, our tests detected cocaine for only up to about 3 days max in urine samples. 

The individual's body functions, the type of test, and the sensitivity of the test can affect how long it's detected. Tests measure for byproducts produced within the body and detectable in urine, hair, or blood. Each test has a cutoff measure. If the cutoff is for a very low amount of that particular byproduct, the drug can be detected for longer. The way that a person's metabolism works can affect how long, too.

Hair samples can detect drug use from 3-6 months prior. I never had exposure to these when I counseled, and have only read a little bit about them. Basically a person has to provide a sample of hair that's about the size of a pencil diameter (for home use, slightly less for clinical use) from as close to the hair follicle as possible. Very recent use over a couple days prior to a hair test may not show positive, since new hair growth would have to take place first.

Alcohol and even cigarette use has resulted in loss of custody or supervised visitation, but what will happen in YOUR friend's case will be determined by whether the evidence persuades a judge that the children are unsafe in the father's presence. When he is on a bender, has he ever hurt the children? If the concern is that he will neglect them, that must be proven, too. Simply having an opinion that it's bad for them isn't sufficient cause for a judge to restrict parenting rights, especially if there's no evidence that such use happens when the children are present. Your friend will need to document and build a case to demonstrate actual harm to the children.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

KathyBatesel said:


> Cocaine doesn't stay in the system very long. When I worked as a drug and alcohol counselor, our tests detected cocaine for only up to about 3 days max in urine samples.
> 
> The individual's body functions, the type of test, and the sensitivity of the test can affect how long it's detected. Tests measure for byproducts produced within the body and detectable in urine, hair, or blood. Each test has a cutoff measure. If the cutoff is for a very low amount of that particular byproduct, the drug can be detected for longer. The way that a person's metabolism works can affect how long, too.
> 
> ...


Twice in past month he has come home at 4am kicked my friend out, no shoes, no phone, no keys and kept baby. She woke neighbor up and police came and removed baby from him. She's done and gone and wants supervised visits. He has a DUI on record and fighting a second one in court.
Trey - he is her spouse. She's concerned about welfare of 3 month old baby in his care. He has gone on 4 day benders with no stopping. He has taken off to Vegas without letting anyone know. We live in Canada.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the difference between Canadian and American laws. If your friend was here, what I'd be saying is, "Get copies of police reports, especially those where he isolated her from her child, and documentation of his DUI and any other criminal record, as well as any documents that testify to past treatment efforts. Take these to an attorney and ask for an ex parte order of protection pending a final judgment of custody." An ex parte order is a restraining order. If she can get a preliminary one from a judge, it would help her convince the family services judge that it's a necessary thing for him to be supervised during visitation.


----------

